# Looking For Camp Grounds Near I-81



## mobile_cottager (Mar 1, 2007)

Looking for camp grounds near Syracuse, NY. hopefully just of I-81, We need a place for one night, It's to break up the long trip to the outer banks, any thoughts.
Thanks for any info.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

You can stay at the Cracker Barrel just north of Syracuse (Cicero area) EXIT 30 for free as long as you visit the restaurant. There is a Gander Mountain store adjacent to it and a few gas stations also.

Cracker Barrel 
8400 Pardee Road
Cicero NY 13039-8518
(315) 698-4311 
Bus/RV Parking

Brennan Beach campground is near Pulaski, 20-30 minutes north of Syracuse

Green Lakes state park is off the Syracuse 481 bypass

New York Campgroundsclicky here

use this link and type in Syracuse, NY and it will locate some campgroundsCAMPGROUND FINDER Zoom in and out and move around the map to find places.

good luck

Outer Banks is really nice..


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Do you need hookups or can you dry camp for one night. Exit 30 is the Cicero/Bridgport exit. There is a Walmart in Cicero about 5 miles from the exit on US rt 11. Where are you heading in from to get to I-81? There is a Kmart one exit north of the Thruway I-90 on I-81n also there is a Pilot travel center one exit south of I-90 on I-81s. If you need power there is Oneida Shores park in Brewerton NY exit 31 off I-81 http://onondagacountyparks.com/parks/oneida/ . James


----------



## HamishsMom (Mar 29, 2007)

Assuming you are coming "down" or South on I-81, there is also a Walmart right off I-81 [Central Square exit] north of Syracuse proper, Exit 32.

However, if you're looking for a campground as an addition to your vacation, as opposed to just a place to park for the night, there are some a little north of Syracuse in the Salmon River Area as well. These aren't right off I-81 but are a few miles off the interstate, again if you're looking for more than some asphalt to park for the night.

Jellystone in Mexico, NY
Rainbow Shores

We live in this area but have only just started camping so haven't hit them yet.

There are also State Parks on Lake Ontario in that area, like Selkirk Shores and Southwick. We plan on camping at Selkirk Shores this year as well as Green Lakes which is in the Syracuse Area but on the E side -- a bit off of I-81 though but the glacier meromictic lakes are gorgeous there!

Heather


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I have had my Outback at the Jellystone in Mexico. The sites are water/electric, mine was grassy and flat and wide, some are short and some are huge by the river. They escort you to the site and you get a gate pass to prevent unwanteds coming in the park. There is a single dump station. A gas station right as you turn to go to the campground and I think a small store and McD's also. I would say it is about 10-15 minutes easy drive off 81 South.

Good place to eat and fuel up is the Grist Mill in Parish right on 81, their gas price is usually very competitive and sometimes cheaper. Exit 22 maybe? Large parking and area to walk the dogs etc.


----------

